

Which is the most powerful programming language? - nightsirc

PG sad in this essay http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.paulgraham.com&#x2F;avg.html that Lisp was the most powerful language. Is it still? If not, which language is now the most poweful?
======
paulrpotts
I'm pretty sure Haskell has raised the bar for level of abstraction. This is
at least partially because it is of interest to researchers pushing the limits
of what programming languages can do. Just an example:

[http://math.andrej.com/2007/09/28/seemingly-impossible-
funct...](http://math.andrej.com/2007/09/28/seemingly-impossible-functional-
programs/)

------
vorian
Might as well ask what is the most beautiful color

~~~
slater
Green. You're welcome.

------
jordhy
I love C and Lisp.

